# Need top notch trainer in Austin, Tx



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

Title says it all...I have a three month old GSD... he has had no training yet.. I want it done right from day one.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

What are you training him for? A particular sport or activity, or just basic obedience and manners?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What are you training him for? A particular sport or activity, or just basic obedience and manners?


Obedience and manners leading to show performance as well as search and rescue and protection.. if I say "down" I want him to drop in his tracks instantly, no matter how far away he is or what he is doing. Sky is the limit.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

That's a pretty broad range! SAR, and protection would be two completely separate things, with different trainers. Conformation training would be different too - are you talking about SV or AKC? Basic OB training would cover the type of response you describe. 

It might be helpful to prioritize your goals, because the training you start now will really depend on what that ultimate goal is.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That's a pretty broad range! SAR, and protection would be two completely separate things, with different trainers. Conformation training would be different too - are you talking about SV or AKC? Basic OB training would cover the type of response you describe.
> 
> It might be helpful to prioritize your goals, because the training you start now will really depend on what that ultimate goal is.


Well,, I know getting it right in the end depends greatly on starting right... protection is at the top of my list of priorities,, search and rescue just sounds like tons of fun to learn,, I know I want to compete with him at some level.. I have no idea what area would be his greatest strength and potential.. I am annoyingly new to all this.. I am 100% open to suggestions.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

*bump*


----------



## Emoore

If you want to do anything protection-oriented, a good first step is to contact a Schutzhund club. I personally have heard the most good things about Lone Star Schutzhund cub in Hutto, but there are also Austin and Central Texas Schutzhund clubs. For generalized pet manners, obedience, agility, etc I really do love DogBoys in Pflugerville. Hope that helps.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

Emoore said:


> If you want to do anything protection-oriented, a good first step is to contact a Schutzhund club. I personally have heard the most good things about Lone Star Schutzhund cub in Hutto, but there are also Austin and Central Texas Schutzhund clubs. For generalized pet manners, obedience, agility, etc I really do love DogBoys in Pflugerville. Hope that helps.


thanks


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

if I have a true WGSD, which I believe I do,,, the breeder classified him as a show dog with working potential,,, what are my options for competition?


----------



## Emoore

You mean you have a West German Show Line? Your options are anything you and your dog are capable of. If he is SV (German) registered you won't be able to compete in some AKC events unless you get him AKC registered, but the only limit is yours and your dog's capabilities and your time, patience, and fincances.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD

I posted this on another thread of yours but I'll post it here as well. Triple Crown dog academy in pflugerville/hutto. I *BELIEVE* it's the same establishment mentioned in this thread (Lonestar Schutzhund Club). As far as all the different things you want to do with your dog...based on what you want, sounds like IPO/SchZ type training is the best place to start obedience wise. I know next to nothing about show competitions and have no interest in it, but if you talk to the same guy I talked to at Triple Crown (PM me if you'd like more info on him) he will be able to answer your working-related questions (obedience,protection,etc), and will probably be able to refer you to someone who has more experience on the Showing side of things. Good luck


----------



## Emoore

I believe the owner at Triple Crown is also the training director at Lone Star Schutzhund club that I mentioned.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

I've called and emailed triple crown... it's a bit far,, but I can make it.... the lady I got Yoschi from said she can get me started with one on one basic obedience and tracking skills for $50 an hour...she said Yoschi's mom was IPO2 in Germany... I live on the far south side of Austin, so a club in hays county or san marcos area would be better,, not sure that exists though.. still waiting to hear back from triple crown and also the Austin Schutzhund club in pflugerville... neither have responded yet...


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

Emoore said:


> You mean you have a West German Show Line? Your options are anything you and your dog are capable of. If he is SV (German) registered you won't be able to compete in some AKC events unless you get him AKC registered, but the only limit is yours and your dog's capabilities and your time, patience, and fincances.


he is sv pink papered registered,, and I did file the paperwork with the AKC to register him... I guess my main reason for my question is wondering if show line dogs have the drive and physical requirements for working dog competition.


----------



## Rallhaus

Dave Kroyer
canine headquarters
Hutto Texas

Northeast suburb of Austin

Not only does Dave understand dogs, but he can communicate with humans too.

Canine Headquarters trains for everything.

Dog Training, Canine Headquarters, Austin, Texas, TX


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

Rallhaus said:


> Dave Kroyer
> canine headquarters
> Hutto Texas
> 
> Northeast suburb of Austin
> 
> Not only does Dave understand dogs, but he can communicate with humans too.
> 
> Canine Headquarters trains for everything.
> 
> Dog Training, Canine Headquarters, Austin, Texas, TX


Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl

Here is a recent vid of Dave's~ this is the way obedience is "head"ing/so robotic 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O9MSDIS3oOk


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

well,,, Yoschi has his evaluation with the schutzhund trainer, this coming Wednesday. I can't say I'm not nervous for some reason. I'm wondering how having him at home with my rambunctious 10yo son and wife, who don't seem too interested in following my advice about basic obedience stuff, will effect his focus during training. I'm wondering if he has the drive. Only thing that seems to get his attention and motivate him is wrestling with our schitzu and lhasa apso. They told me to bring his favorite toy...lol.. I said his favorite toys are our two little dog, he doesn't really play with anything else


----------

